# Phal. Sogo Vivien "Golden Leaves"



## Linus_Cello (Dec 7, 2018)

Bought at this year's NCOS show, already in bud (so can't take credit). Will repot when done blooming. Bought it for the leaves.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 7, 2018)

colourful addition


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2018)

Nice, specially the foliage.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2018)

Interesting plant!


----------

